# ATLANTA | Projects & Construction



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

• Twelve 14th Street 227.4 m 59 proposed 


• Hilton Buckhead 185.0 m 48 proposed 


• 50 Allen Plaza 167.6 m 34 proposed 


• Atlantic Center Plaza 3 42 proposed (1) 


• The Atlantic 161.0 m 46 proposed 


• Trump Towers Atlanta - Tower I 152.4 m 48 proposed 


• W Hotel Buckhead 150.0 m 38 proposed 


• Rooms To Go Tower 40 proposed 


• Midtown One Tower II 145.0 m 40 proposed 


• Midtown One Tower I 145.0 m 40 proposed 


• 3630 Peachtree Road 143.0 m 40 proposed 


• Midtown Square 140.0 m 35 proposed (1) 


• Tower Place 400 27 proposed (2) 


• Trump Towers Atlanta - Tower II 121.9 m 38 proposed 


• 3690 Peachtree Road 119.0 m 30 proposed 


• 1163 West Peachtree 113.9 m 32 proposed 


• Two Alliance Center 110.0 m 24 proposed 


• Peachtree Center Proposal 26 proposed (1) 


• One City Center 24 proposed (1) 


• Palomar Hotel and Condominiums 85.0 m 26 proposed 


Name | Height | Floors | Status | Year | Photos | Drawings 


• 1753 Peachtree 50.3 m 12 proposed 


• Trilogy 2 32 proposed 


• Trilogy 3 30 proposed 


• The Avenue 22 proposed 


• Terminus 200 22 proposed 


• Tower Place 300 11 proposed 


• Sheffield Medical Building II 11 proposed 


Feel free to post renderings of the proposed buildings, along with new ones here


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a good start to a thread. A suggestion would be to find renderings yourself and edit them into the original post. That way any new visitors can see all the projects and renders on the first page...I'll try and post a few and feel free to add them to your first post.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's just a few (from a quick visit to Atlanta development thread):

50 Allen Plaza:









The Atlantic:









Terminus 200:









166 16th St:


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

Are there some that are U/C???


----------



## TroyBoy (Jan 25, 2006)

Insane alex said:


> Are there some that are U/C???


Theres a couple, one i know of is the one on Peachtree.


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

will.exe said:


> Here's just a few (from a quick visit to Atlanta development thread):
> 
> 50 Allen Plaza:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the renderings, they look great Does anyone know when the Atlantic is gonna start construction? And can someone post renderings of the Trump Towers Sorry you guys, I would post renderings of the buildings, but I dont know how to, can someone shoow me


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

These are the ones already u/c in Atlanta

3344 Peachtree - 48 stories 









The Mansion on Peachtree - 42 stories









Twelve Centennial I - 39 stories









ViewPoint I - 36 stories









1010 Midtown - 35 stories









Terminus 100 









10 Terminus Place - 32 stories (middle tower)









Gallery - 27 stories









45 Allen Plaza/W Hotel - 28 stories









St Regis Hotel - 26 stories









Lenbrook Square - 25 stories









Aqua - 24 stories









Mezzo - 22 stories









Parc @ Buckhead - 20 stories









Onyx - 18 stories









One Market Street - 17 stories


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the renderings Whats the latest on 50 allen plaze and 12 at 14th street? Can someone post pictures of the building sites u/c?


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

rogerick1970 said:


> Wow, thanks for the renderings Whats the latest on 50 allen plaze and 12 at 14th street? Can someone post pictures of the building sites u/c?


50 Allen Plaza would need to sign an anchor tenant before starting construction. Twelve will no longer be a Twelve hotel. They are trying to reach a deal with another luxury hotel brand but there is no word on a construction timetable.

Here's the Trump rendering


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

interesting projects


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

50Allen Plaza looks grea,does anyone have larger pics of the project i will be very thankful if someone can post some


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, Atlanta has some really great projects in the pipeline.


----------



## pimpsquad27 (Jun 11, 2006)

New condo tower near the aquarium.

http://aquariustower.com/


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow thanks for the updates. Aquarius looks cool Can someone post some construction photos?


----------



## Skyscraper King (Dec 24, 2006)

*Wonderful !!*

If they don't start construction on Twelve 14th street soon I will go out there and start it myself !!!!!! LMAO !! I can imagine myself out there at the site with a shovel and a hard hat !!! anyone with me ?


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im definately with you on that. How tall is 12 14th street supposed to be?


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome projects. :yes:


----------



## johnatl (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry guys, but 166 16th Street has been cancelled. Nimby's at Atlantic Station freaked over this one..............:bash:


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I heard that as well. But I wasnt realy pleased with the design anyways... When is the Atlantic supposed to be breaking ground,and does anyone know how tall it will be?


----------



## Skyscraper King (Dec 24, 2006)

I wasn't to impressed with 166 16th st. either but I was hopeing for it to be built just to add infill to the area. If you actually get to a chance to ride around and check out the area of Midtown between 13th and 10th st. You will knotice a whole ton of prime real estate lots that are vacant or abandoned like 13th and West Peachtree with that tiny old turqoise house on the hill. These vacant lots I pray will be filled with massive tall buildings in the near future. I am sick of seeing the wasted real estate having nothing being done to it.


----------



## Skyscraper King (Dec 24, 2006)

Now.......... If they pulled the plug on Twelve 14th st, Trump Towers, The Atlantic, The rest of Trilogy, Met Life tower, 1075 Peachtree, City Place at Buckhead, 50 Allen Plaza, Buckhead Hilton and 3630 Peachtree Rd. (Wieuca) then I will REALLY BE ANGRY !!!!!!!!! As you can probably tell, I only care about the Taller projects.


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

When will the atlantic begin constuction?


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Radio station, developer, restaurateur team up for huge downtown sports bar
Atlanta Business Chronicle - February 16, 2007by Rachel Tobin RamosStaff writer

Byron E. Small
They’ve got game: Restaurateur Bob Amick, left, developer David Marvin and Steak Shapiro of radio station 790 The Zone plan a sports-themed restaurant at 300 Marietta Street that will include a broadcast studio and a huge deck.
Sports radio powerhouse 790 The Zone is joining with David Marvin's Legacy Property Group LLC and restaurateur Bob Amick -- of Trois fame -- to create a sports-themed eatery, tentatively called STATS. 

The restaurant will open later this year one block from the aquarium, in what Marvin is calling "restaurant row." 

The eatery will be Amick's first downtown outpost in two decades and 790 The Zone's first branded restaurant. For Marvin, it's the culmination of a long-held dream to build a destination downtown. 

Plans for the 15,000-square-foot, casual restaurant include a broadcast studio and a huge deck that will attract aquarium visitors, Philips Arena fans and conventioneers. 

"This will be a sports bar like no other sports bar in the city of Atlanta," said Amick. Architects ASD Inc. also designed Amick's Lobby and Piebar and will use the space's brick interior and wooden floors to make a comfortable restaurant. Steaks and burgers will be on the menu, and average ticket prices will be near $20. STATS will anchor 300 Marietta Street, a historic building that Marvin wants to fill with concepts from Asian to Mexican. He acquired the building from adidas AG (OTC: ADDDY). 

Adidas invested millions in the space for its Olympic offices. The 1860s-era building is considered the first built by a freed slave in Atlanta, Marvin said. 

Amick says he's excited to go back downtown, where his last restaurants opened in the 1980s, including City Grill, Dailey's and Mick's. 

For Marvin, restaurant row is part of multi-block plan that also involves up to three more new hotels and 100,000 square feet of food and retail space. His dream started in 1993 when he bought a 5-acre parcel of land near the construction site of Centennial Olympic Park, for $33 per square foot. 

Little did he know the area would become the epicenter of an unprecedented downtown revival. 

Though his first hotel, a 321-room Embassy Suites, didn't open until 1999, Marvin today is sitting on one of downtown's most developable pieces of land, where land prices have risen to $100 per square foot. 

And his plans are as big as the expectations that city leaders have for the area that now boasts the Georgia Aquarium, and soon, the new World of Coca-Cola. 

Marvin is planning three more major hotels on his land, the first being a 242-room Hilton Garden Inn with 50,000 square feet of retail and 670-car garage, expected to open this year. 

Next, he's planning a 30-story condo-hotel tower on the same block as the Embassy Suites, followed by a hotel or condo near the Hilton Garden Inn. 

Marvin has secured a permit to have a heliport on top of the Hilton Garden Inn, and renderings show a glassy skybar atop the hotel that will overlook the park and the downtown skyline. 

He's also planning to rebuild the Palms at 70 John Wesley Dobbs and Peachtree Center into a 220-room boutique hotel, that could open in 2008. 

His total downtown investment rings up at $300 million, with another $300 million in planning. 

Marvin also has signed the Peasant Bistro to fill a space at 250 Park, in his 98-unit luxury residential condominium, Centennial Park West. 

The two-story, 150-seat bistro will overlook Centennial Olympic Park. 

"I went down there and said, 'Oh my God, we need to be down here,' " owner Maureen Kalmanson said. "It's really turning into a major, big city, which is kind of fun." 
For Marvin, his patience and slow-going ethic have finally yielded returns that seemed far off when he moved here with a sports marketing firm in 1993. 

The Connecticut native, who earned an MBA from Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute and a master's of science in real estate from MIT, initially had a hard time getting local investment for his vision. 

"In 1993, downtown was a very tough sale," he said. "People were sure it was an unsavory place and that it was never going to be viable. A lot of investment was driven very narrowly for the Olympics, and with the closing ceremonies, new investment downtown dried up." 

His financing -- in addition to city programs like the Enterprise Zone and tax allocation district -- came from out-of-state lenders and capital from a Chinese investor, David Chu of the Mission Hills Group, who is still a partner today. 

Fourteen years later, it appears Marvin is finally hitting his stride. His vision is to create a district that evokes Denver's LoDo district or Ghirardelli Square in San Francisco. 

"Centennial Olympic Park has been a huge catalyst for the redevelopment of downtown," Amick said, adding Marvin's vision is working. 

"He's committed, he's been patient and smart about making sure he does it and does it right He's not rushing to do things. He wants to do things that are going to be lasting. Ten years down the road he's going to look like a genius."


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Three developers with local ties are planning to redevelop the area around Marta’s Five Points station. The redeveloped area will be called Railroad District, as a symbol of the first business corridor and hotel row in Atlanta’s history. The plans call for nearly 1,000 new lofts and an undetermined amount of new retail space. The total price tag for the project could reach $100 million. Here are a few of the details:

Emory Morsberger plans to convert an old bank headquarters building into 330 lofts that will probably sell for about $250,000 each.
Wood Partners plans 325 apartment units in the first phase of redeveloping the former Norfolk Southern headquarters.
Miller Gallman Developers plan residences and retail on the 12 acres it owns in the southern end of the district.


----------



## Ian604 (Dec 22, 2005)

Some good looking projects down in Atlanta.


----------



## Skyscraper King (Dec 24, 2006)

*That was expected*

I kinda expected that those proposals would show themselves from developers trying to bank on the FIve Points area. I am very glad that they are trying to rebuild the area !!! I was kinda worried about the outcome of what might happen to the area since Coca Cola moved out and the club scene has moved down there and we all know how Buckhead turned out in the 80's and 90's when it was a huge club scene !!!! But if they catch it before it goes to bad then I am all for further development !!! And not to mention Proporty Values of certain areas around the old Lakewood Fairgrounds if the Atl. Zoo moves over there !!!


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Whats happening? The thread is dying but there are so many projects being announced for atlanta. Here are a few updates on recent proposals. The trump towers are to begin construction in June, and the Atlantic is already began construction. Ill keep you guys updated as much as I can


----------



## delahaye (Mar 12, 2006)

any pics of the trump project?


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

delahaye said:


> any pics of the trump project?



Its on the first page


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Here are the projects with webcams

The Mansion on Peachtree - webcam
Twelve Centennial Phase I - webcam
ViewPoint Phase I - webcam
1010 Midtown - webcam
Gallery - webcam
45 Allen Plaza/W Hotel - webcam


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

*Construction updates by Joe Steed*

3344 Peachtree - 48 stories

















The Mansion on Peachtree - 42 stories

















W Hotel -28 stories (left) and Twelve Centennial Phase I - 39 stories 

















Terminus 100 - 33 stories

















The Atlantic - 46 stories

















Gallery - 27 stories

















Aqua - 24 stories


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

All the towers are superb, Atlanta rocks kay:


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks, a ton! I love Atlanta, I used to live there! In Fulton county to be more exact.


----------



## mo1217 (Aug 21, 2006)

3344 peachtree is my favorite right.... it's gonna be a beauty in the skyline


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Midtown Atlanta skyline getting denser.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Viewpoint model rendering










Aquirius tower rendering, downtown Atlanta
38 stories, 501 feet tall, proposed.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Midtown Atlanta Directory created by forum member Daharris80.


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's a recent shot of 3344 Peachtree and The Mansion


----------



## rogerick1970 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for bringing this thread back to life.

Its just amazing how much is going on in atlanta right now!

Heres some great news:


Big insurer to join Midtown project

MetLife Inc. is joining Daniel Corp. and Selig Enterprises Inc. as a joint venture partner in the second phase of the $1.1 billion mixed-use 12th & Midtown.

The 12th & Midtown project, spanning three city blocks, will be the single largest contributor to the creation of a "Midtown Mile," high-end shopping district, comparable to Chicago's Magnificent Mile and New York City's Madison Avenue.


The 2.5-million-square project will include more than 1.2 million square feet of class A office space, more than 500 hotel rooms and more than 600 residences and about 150,000 square feet of retail space.

MetLife, already a big player in Midtown with its planned Metropolitan Center development, will invest through its MetLife Real Estate Investment arm, whose portfolio is valued at about $40 billion.

The insurance giant plans to break ground later this year on the $225 million Metropolitan Center, a mixed-use development designed to transform the northern edge of Midtown as it unfolds over the next several years.

Located on Spring Street at the end of the new 17th Street bridge across the Downtown Connector from Atlantic Station, the first phase of Metropolitan Center will include a 27-story office tower with 517,000 rentable square feet, to be named 77 East 17th St.; a roughly 30-floor luxury apartment tower with around 300 units; and 40,0000 square feet of retail space spread throughout both towers.

MetLife's involvement in 12th & Midtown is the product a 25-year relationship between Birmingham, Ala.-based Daniel Corp. and MetLife. During the past two decades, the companies have partnered on more than 18 real estate projects spanning more than 5 million square feet.

This project is going to be massive!!!!


----------



## Skyscraper King (Dec 24, 2006)

*#13 on the list ?*

Whats the HR Russell Vision building ? a new tower proposal ?


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

1010 Peachtree/
12th & Midtown
From 10/19/2008:


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

^^Thanks!


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

hey guys, can the moderators update that 3344 peachtree n the mansion r complete.. (for quite some time now)...:cheers: as we all might know..


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

The office tower at 12th & Midtown now has its crown lit:


----------



## atlantamustang (Jan 5, 2010)

*1400 Peachtree Renderings*









http://www.spine3d.com/hks3d/gallery/1400 Peachtree/1400-Peachtree-03.jpg









http://www.spine3d.com/hks3d/gallery/1400 Peachtree/1400-Peachtree-02.jpg









http://www.spine3d.com/hks3d/gallery/1400 Peachtree/1400-Peachtree-01.jpg


----------



## NathanfromAtlanta (Feb 13, 2010)

atlantamustang said:


> http://www.spine3d.com/hks3d/gallery/1400 Peachtree/1400-Peachtree-03.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are some nice renderings. Looking at the last one though, if they ever start construction, I hope they put it closer to d-town or midtown. Atlanta would look so much better with more highrise density.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Atlanta
Georgia


Useful Links
Southeast United States forum | City of Atlanta's Office of Planning | Atlanta Regional Commission



View of Downtown Atlanta Skyline at Sunset from Stone Mountain Summit, on flickr​


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Atlanta Stadium* | MLK at Northside Drive

Official website: http://newatlantastadium.com/

Official twitter: https://twitter.com/NewATLStadium


Project facts


Developer: Georgia World Congress Center Authority

Architect: 360 Architecture

Operator: Atlanta Falcons

Cost: $1.2 billion

Capacity: 65,000




























Construction progress at the New Atlanta Stadium, rising by the Georgia Dome:

*New Stadium Rising Up at Quick Pace*
Atlanta Falcons | 3 November 2014


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Big Bethel Campus* | Sweet Auburn

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Developer: Big Bethel AME Church

Architect: Tunnell Spangler Walsh

Homes: 288

Site area: 4.1 acres

A Request for Qualification has been submitted for the project. The document can be viewed here.



> *Big Bethel’s big plan for Sweet Auburn*
> Atlanta Business Chronicle | 31 October 2014
> 
> Atlanta's oldest African American church — known for the blue "Jesus Saves" sign atop its steeple — wants to redevelop about 4 acres on its campus, in hopes of sparking more investment in the Sweet Auburn district — the cradle of the city's civil rights movement.
> ...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*33 Peachtree Place* | Midtown

Developer's website: http://woodpartners.com/


Project facts


Developer: Wood Partners

Cost: $100 million

Height: 240ft (73m)

Homes: 369

Retail space: 20,000ft²

Wood Partners have broken ground at 33 Peachtree Place:

- *Wood Partners:* Wood Partners Breaks Ground on 33 Peachtree Place

- *Atlanta Journal Constitution:* Construction starts on Midtown project

- *MHN Online:* Wood Partners Starts Construction on Midtown Atlanta Apartments


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome SE9! 

The timing couldn't be better!


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

I recommend following this blog for Atlanta construction projects SE9. I think the guy who runs it is involved in selling high rise condos in Atlanta, but updates the site with construction pics and renders. 

http://www.atlantaskyriseblog.com/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Square On Fifth* | Midtown

Architect's page: http://www.theprestonpartnership.com/project/square-on-fifth/?cat=current-projects


Project facts


Developer: South City Partners

Architect: The Preston Partnership

Floors: 23

Units: 230

Commercial space: 18,000ft²










Construction progress at the Square On Fifth, blue crane in the photos below:


DSC07662_HDR by Capt Kodak, on Flickr


DSC07668_HDR by Capt Kodak, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

The new Falcons stadium is incredible. I can't wait to see a game there!


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

LCIII said:


> The new Falcons stadium is incredible. I can't wait to see a game there!


Agreed! I had no idea its construction was underway.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ground Breaks On Second 12th & Midtown Apt. Tower*












> Construction has officially started at 60 11th St., where the 12th & Midtown mega-project's second apartment and retail tower is expected to be completed by spring 2016. Located at the corner of 11th Street and Crescent Avenue (across from the Federal Reserve building), the 20-story tower will accompany its existing 23-story sibling known as 77 12th. It also joins four other apartment towers (at least) under construction within a few square blocks in Midtown.
































Site work:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*A Decade Later, Tower Project is Back on Track in Midtown*












> Midtown's tower explosion roars on! Post Properties will soon break ground on Midtown Millennium, slated to rise at the corner of 11th Street and Peachtree Walk, according to What Now Atlanta. Currently a vacant lot behind the Federal Reserve Building, the site is destined to contain 356 units — though the developer's website says 310 — a rooftop pool, seven floors of fully enclosed parking and a sky-lounge packed into 23 stories of luxury living. Originally envisioned as a 19-story collaboration between Post and Chartwell Development Partners back in 2003 (which explains the woefully dated name), the project stalled in the mid-2000s. Back with a vengeance, and with Post and Chartwell no longer bedfellows, the latest incarnation of the project will be developed in coordination with the Preston Partnership, who have a hand in mixed-use builds from Kennesaw to Decatur. Located above the train tunnel just north of Midtown Station, the tower is just one of many projects slated to bring density to neighborhoods around MARTA stations and possibly attract more users to the network.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hanover moves forward on 2 apartment projects, 728 units*












> The Hanover Company is moving forward with the development of two major new apartment projects in Buckhead—less than a mile apart from each other—that will add almost 730 new luxury apartments to the market by next year.
> 
> In February, Hanover expects to begin demolition of the Parkside at Buckhead apartments, 475 Buckhead Avenue to build a new development of 375 luxury apartment units on the site, according to Hanover Acquisitions & Development Partner Adam S. Harbin.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*'Riverwalk Village' Proposal Aims for Amsterdam in Roswell*












> Forget the landlocked suburban Atlanta you know. *Envision a new development, snuggled along a scenic waterway, complete with natural preserves, more than 1,500 housing units, a school, half a million square feet of retail, a hotel and 1.7 million square feet of office space.* Duke Land Group is hoping to meld those seemingly incongruous images into Roswell, just off of Ga. Highway 400, south of Holcomb Bridge. Billed as Riverwalk Village, it's like Avalon on a European semester abroad. And with dazzling new renderings, the proposal's grandeur really comes into focus.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1105 West Peachtree Street NW* | Midtown

Project facts


Address: 1105 W Peachtree Street NW


Status: Under construction


Developer: Selig


Architect: Rule Joy Trammell + Rubio


Office: 645,000 s.f. (59,922 sqm)


Residential: 64 units


Hotel: 178 rooms


Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)


Height: 411ft, 231ft, 206ft (125m, 70m, 63m)


Floors: 32, 17, 12


July 31:











(@Dustin Townsend)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Quarry Yards* | Bankhead

Official website: http://quarryyards.com

Project facts


Address: 1325 Donald Lee Howell Parkway NW


Status: Proposed


Developer: Urban Creek


Residential: 850 units


Office: 575,000 s.f. (53,419 sqm)


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 75,000 s.f. (6,968 sqm)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Norfolk Southern HQ* | Midtown

Project facts


Address: 650 W Peachtree Street NW


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cousins


Architect: Pickard Chilton/HKS/Kimley Horn


Office: 750,000 s.f. (69,677 sqm)


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,207 sqm)


Floors: 22


July 21:











(@bcballard)


Rendering:


----------



## Ric 0_0 (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome updates! I live and Atlanta and still can't believe that all of this is happening


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Interlock* | West Midtown

Project facts

Address: 1115 Howell Mill Road NW
Status: Under construction
Developer: SJ Collins
Architect: Wakefield Beasley
Residential: 420 units
Office: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)
Hotel: 145 rooms
Retail: 105,000 s.f. (9,755 sqm)
Floors: 8
July 31:












(@The Interlock)

Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Midtown Union (Phase 1)* | Midtown

Project facts

Address: 1330 W Peachtree Street NW
Status: Under construction
Developer: Granite
Architect: Cooper Carry
Residential: 355 units
Office: 606,000 s.f. (56,299 sqm)
Hotel: 205 rooms
Retail: 30,000 s.f. (2,787 sqm)
Floors: 26, 18
September 19:








(@Ant131531)

Rendering:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*SOM designs the first tower for foster + partners' atlanta megaproject.


















SOM designs the first tower for foster + partners' atlanta megaproject






www.designboom.com




*


----------

